# Cobia Reel



## spencertfulton (Feb 17, 2018)

What reel would you recommend for cobia fishing? I’ve been looking at the Shimano Saragossa or spheros. I don’t have any experience with a bailless reel so I want to go for a bailed reel and I’ll be primarily fishing from a boat.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Shimano Saragossa


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

For the next few years I'd go with this. Same results!


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Budget?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Not exactly what you are looking for but i have a shimano baitrunner 12000d i will selk for a good price


----------

